# Have you ever used Moreland Ultralight Plywood?



## AshleyJ (Dec 1, 2017)

The subject really says it all... if you've used it I'd like to know about your experience... especially whether it was void free.

A few more details if anyone cares...
I learned about it from this 



 and this 



.
In trying to find a source in my area, I called the company and had a great conversation with one of their sales people. They have distributors in my area that carry some of their products but not this... so as I jump through hoops to see if one of them will get some in, I'm also asking whether this is worth the hassle.

If the product is all that those videos say it is then it's definitely worth the hassle and I'll use it much more.
So if anyone can agree/disagree about it's quality... please do.

(Maybe this is in the wrong section for this message... if so, feel free to move it. Or maybe I should have just attached it to this thread.)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you can read about it...
Light Weight Plywood | UltraLight by Moreland Company USA


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

It sounds like the answer to our dreams. I wonder about the cost. Something like this that is new is usually pretty pricey.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I know this has nothing to do the product. BUT would someone tell that man how to edit videos. I had to stop watching it because of the constant cutting off words and sentences, and the jerky transitions in the second video.

I have used an 11 ply plus 2 top plies of Phenolic film plywood that is used for concrete forms, it's great for work bench tops and is really strong. TigerFORM Phenolic Film Plywood But it's a 400 mile round trip to get any. 

CAD-Man


----------

